# Fiio E7 vs Nuforce Icon Mobile



## budgetboy

Fiio E7
   

  Nuforce Icon Mobile
   
   
   
  I want to buy a cheap portable amp/usb dac and settled on these two, which both cost $100. I will use the amp for ATH-M50, ATH-AD700, and ATH-ES7 headphones. The DAC will replace my headphone-out listening on my macbook and home computer. Which of these do you recommend, and why?
   
  1st priority is SQ
  2nd is build quality
  3rd is output power (just in case)


----------



## mustardhamsters

FiiO E7, in my opinion.


----------



## mythless

From what I've read on the Nuforce, while it is a decent product, it's not all that spectacular.  There are some mix review on it.  The E7 is a newer product but it also has some mix reviews.  If I were you I would wait and read more on the E7.


----------



## 7swell

Err that "Nuforce Icon Mobile" looks suspiciously a lot like my T3.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





7swell said:


> Err that "Nuforce Icon Mobile" looks suspiciously a lot like my T3.


 

 Haha, that's because it is.  The Nuforce looks completely different.


----------



## roker

for my money, the Nuforce Icon Mobile exceeded expectations.  It's like a match made in heaven for the D2000.  I compared it to my LDI+ and Keces 151 setup and while it didn't beat them, it still stood up high in terms of SQ.  I will say this though, will the headphones you've listed really benefit from an amp?  I'm not sure if you really need it.


----------



## budgetboy

Quote: 





roker said:


> for my money, the Nuforce Icon Mobile exceeded expectations.  It's like a match made in heaven for the D2000.  I compared it to my LDI+ and Keces 151 setup and while it didn't beat them, it still stood up high in terms of SQ.  I will say this though, will the headphones you've listed really benefit from an amp?  I'm not sure if you really need it.


 
   
  I'm not sure I need an amp either, but I'd like to see the sound difference that it makes when paired with my Cowon S9 and functioning as a dac. That's why I'm only looking at $100 dollar dac/amps. Also, if I buy any higher-impedance headphones, it could really come in handy. Has anyone tried both? I like the positive things I've heard about the nuforce, but its also been said that it breaks easily if you aren't careful


----------



## budgetboy

Quote: 





mustardhamsters said:


> FiiO E7, in my opinion.


 

 Have you tried both?
   
  Or if not, why the Fiio?


----------



## fcpchop88

I would also be very interested in hearing from someone who has tried both


----------



## roker

Quote: 





budgetboy said:


> but its also been said that it breaks easily if you aren't careful


 

 Mine is actually 2nd hand
   
  it's almost 2 years old now.


----------



## mark2410

if you give me a couple of weeks ill do a comparison


----------



## budgetboy

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> if you give me a couple of weeks ill do a comparison


 

 Nice, I think I won't be the only one that would like to see that!


----------



## budgetboy

Quote: 





roker said:


> Mine is actually 2nd hand
> 
> it's almost 2 years old now.


 

 That's awesome, all the reviews I read on the nuforce said that the build quality was bad. Are you a careful person?
   
  Because I'm not.


----------



## roker

Quote: 





budgetboy said:


> That's awesome, all the reviews I read on the nuforce said that the build quality was bad. Are you a careful person?
> 
> Because I'm not.


 

 The previous owner just had it lying around his apartment stuffed in a drawer.  I'm not sure he took great care of it.  I baby all my stuff.  The only thing I can truly say is annoying about the Icon Mobile is the lack of a power button.  You turn it off by unplugging your headphones.  Kind of a weird decision, but I guess the less buttons the better.


----------



## mark2410

btw ive never had any trouble with the icons build quality


----------



## budgetboy

Alright well thats another point towards the icon.
  Nothing else to do now but wait a couple weeks for that comparison.


----------



## zero7525

It really depends on the headphones. The Icon is a bright amp, so it has an emphasis on the treble and less on the bass. Pair it with something bright like an etymotic and you're in for some ear bleeding. Pair it with a sennheiser or anyother warm/dark phone, then it will balance it out. Not to mention the specs on the battery life is pretty poor for a portable amp. I expect no less than 20+ hours of battery life for an amp that I am planning to buy. The Fiio E7 is a good choice for an overall balance as it seem to have a flat frequency response, though it seems too big for portable use (IMO). I recommend the Ibasso T3 though, excellent sound quality with a bit of warmth, with good battery life. with the same price as both of those amps in that range ($99+)


----------



## roker

13 hours for the Icon Mobile is not that bad.


----------



## budgetboy

I was actually looking at the ibasso line. The problem with the T3 is that it doesnt also function as a DAC, which i requested in my original post. The D2+ might be good, but its a bit more than 100 dollars.
   
  Also, i'm with roker on this one. 13 hours out of the house is plenty for me


----------



## acosta

I hope I'm not hijacking this thread but I've been all over these forums and I'm also trying to decide between these two amps. So tell me if I'm wrong, I know they haven't been compared directly yet but this is my synopsis thus far: NuForce Icon Mobile is a little bright, less battery (though kinda insignificantly so). FiiO F7 has less color, but options for more bass, though it might muddy it up a little if you use it past the first bass setting. Good so far? or am I oversimplifying it?
   
  I'm not too familiar with amps, but by my understanding, with the information we have up till now, since I have the bass heavy Beyer DT770-80's, the NuForce might compliment it better, but lets say I get another set of headphones, am I more likely to do well by both sets by getting the more neutral F7? especially since it seems most other headphones would enjoy a slightly richer bass rather than extra brightness? (I know the question is slightly unfair since it boils down to preference).
   
  The biggest thing I was wondering about these two (and amps in general) is how do you know if the power is enough? because from what I hear DT770's are hogs due to the bass. I hope these questions help to put out more information on these two amps rather than to make it seem like I'm stealing the thread, thanks


----------



## Conrthomas

I own the E7 and IMHO the bass boost does not "muddy" anything at all. It sounds incredible compared to any built in or stock sound card IMO. It has much more battery life and a good amount of output power and frequency response. I'd go for that if I were you.


----------



## mark2410

btw some super brief comparisons
   
  the icon does treble better, more detail, more finesse but there is rather alot of it on the icon
   
  mids, the icon is dryer, the E7 is more neutral to tiny bit warm
   
  lows, icon is dry and no bass boost button, E7 has 3 bass boosts button settings,
   
  clearly nothing in depth here but they i think are going to come down to what your listenenig to them with or where you live (icon much more expensive in UK)


----------



## Bomo.is.ooc

Some thread rezzing here, but has there been any development in this area?  I'm looking for something cheap to velcro to the back of my netbook for when I travel, I can't stand the headphones out on it anymore.  Which of these two (or some unknown third) would be the way to go at this price point?


----------



## budgetboy

I completely forgot about this thread.
   
  Now I don't care about the DAC part I just need something cheap to drive the DT 990/32 from my Cowon S9.
   
  Mark2410 - Thanks for your impressions, it seems that I would prefer the sound signature of the E7, as I like having sound tuning options and I think i like more bass than treble.
   
  Bomo - I would go with the E7 or the iBasso T3, aka the picture I mistakenly used as the icon mobile in the first post. lol


----------



## lexxmexx

Sorry to resurrect this thread.
  Since both are on USB, are the Nuforce Icon Mobile and the Fiio E7 audio interfaces (soundcards) that will overtake whatever soundcard in the computer? Or I can use them with my own soundcard and improve it?


----------



## billybob_jcv

The DAC appears as a new sound device in your computer.  The computer's onboard sound HW is not used.


----------



## DocBlasto

If it's meant to be hooked up to a computer full-time, what about the uDac2? The headphone-only version is available for $99, and for $129 you get line-level outputs and a digital coax out. It runs from USB power and is very compact, but doesn't have a battery. It's very solidly built and the reviews I've read put it head and shoulders above the Icon Mobile for sound quality, but I haven't compared them myself. Power-wise, my DT770 Pro-80 phones hit the "too loud" mark at about 35% volume on the uDac and I'm certain it's capable of driving more demanding headphones.
   
  I've only had mine since Monday, but I really do like it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

If you don't get the uDac I would strongly suggest the E7 over the Icon Mobile. I recently ordered an Icon Mobile, got it yesterday and am returning it today. They build quality is absolutely awful, and the lack of an off switch is one of the most annoying things I've encountered.
   
  The E7 is much more solid, can but upgraded for home use by the E9, and has a better battery...Oh, AND AN OFF SWITCH.
  Quote: 





docblasto said:


> If it's meant to be hooked up to a computer full-time, what about the uDac2? The headphone-only version is available for $99, and for $129 you get line-level outputs and a digital coax out. It runs from USB power and is very compact, but doesn't have a battery. It's very solidly built and the reviews I've read put it head and shoulders above the Icon Mobile for sound quality, but I haven't compared them myself. Power-wise, my DT770 Pro-80 phones hit the "too loud" mark at about 35% volume on the uDac and I'm certain it's capable of driving more demanding headphones.
> 
> I've only had mine since Monday, but I really do like it.


----------



## Kagelou

I am planning to get the E7 for my Cowon J3, but would it be able to power the AKG K701? I understand that the K701 requires quite a bit of juice, but would the E7 be sufficient? Thank you~


----------



## MorbidToaster

I honestly think it could. The E7 is a great little amp. Can't say for sure though. It's a great pair with the J3. I use that combo atm.
  
  Quote: 





kagelou said:


> I am planning to get the E7 for my Cowon J3, but would it be able to power the AKG K701? I understand that the K701 requires quite a bit of juice, but would the E7 be sufficient? Thank you~


----------



## Xymordos

I thought K701 is a hard to power headphone...nothing portable can run it well


----------



## ddr

morbidtoaster said:


> I honestly think it could. The E7 is a great little amp. Can't say for sure though. It's a great pair with the J3. I use that combo atm.




Looking at your signature, I was curious...

How does the E7+E9 combo compare with the arrow 3G? I'm guessing the E7+E9 must have something that attracts you, otherwise it looks redundant. I thought (from the impressions I'm getting on here) that the arrow 3G was a whole class about the E7+E9. At least that's what arrow owners have suggested.


----------



## mangamonster

I own both units, and to sum them both up as simply as I can: 
   
*E7*: warm, dynamic, fairly balanced, nice timbres, soundstage is pretty wide, wonderfully controlled bass...just don't go past the '1' setting, or it gets ugly, good amplification
*Icon*: little coloration, slightly narrow soundstage, more neutral, low frequencies are a no-show at this party, nothing exciting is going on here..., decent amplification
   
  I found the icon to be a bit more neutral and somewhat bland and the soundstage was narrow and dynamically uninspiring. To my ears, all it did was amplify with no real added depth, besides just being a amplifier. Wow, that sounded pretty negative..hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. You would think it would be more analytical considering all of this, but I don't hear it...
   
  Hope this helps.
   
  -davy


----------



## mangamonster

Quote: 





ddr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I own both setups and both have their pros and cons. I would say that if I were to pick one or the other, it would be the Arrow, based on portability. What the 3g lacks when compared to the e7/e9 is the energy and authority that is immediately present...it made my jaw drop the first time I heard the e7/e9. I didn't think it was possible to get that type of sound quality from this $200 combo. But, the Arrow has crossfeed and bass boost in addition to its wonderful sound signature...wow, just buy them both!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Quote: 





ddr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   

 Well the Arrow won't really compare with the E9 as it is a desk amp (I mean I guess I could compare sound, but it's still kind of an off base comparison). My E7 is mainly for use as the DAC at home now (docked in the E9), replaced by the Arrow. The Arrow is an amazing amp, and I love it. I would definitely class it above the E7, but it's also $200 MORE than the E7. I talk up the E7 so much because it is such a good amp for the price, and it's a gateway into much bigger things (ie. the E9). It always gets my recommendation for someone that's just starting off with this hobby.


----------



## Kagelou

ok, so I have researched the K701 a bit and have read some posts saying that the E7 + E9 combo is more than enough to power the K701s...Do you think there is a high chance that if the E7 alone wouldn't do it, the combo would? Sorry for asking even though you don't have a K701 >_<   Also, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to J3 owners xD
   
  Sorry if it seems like I'm jacking this thread, just want an idea if this combo would work with the K701. If it does, I'm most likely going to get it xD
  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I honestly think it could. The E7 is a great little amp. Can't say for sure though. It's a great pair with the J3. I use that combo atm.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Quote: 





kagelou said:


> ok, so I have researched the K701 a bit and have read some posts saying that the E7 + E9 combo is more than enough to power the K701s...Do you think there is a high chance that if the E7 alone wouldn't do it, the combo would? Sorry for asking even though you don't have a K701 >_<   Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   

 The COMBO will definately power them. The E7 by itself might have a little trouble with it. I have no experience with the 701s, but I hear they are kinda power hungry.


----------



## Kagelou

Exactly what I wanted to hear^^
  So, I've heard people can get the combo at a lower price, but where exactly could I get it, and how low would the price go down to? I think the normal price together would be $100 + $130 = $230?
  I just saw a banner on the right side about the combo lol
  Is this a good place to buy, or do you recommend somewhere else? http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-desktop-headphone-amplifier-black-p-42.html?gclid=CJXcxq21iagCFUvd4Aod6Fq8DA
  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The COMBO will definately power them. The E7 by itself might have a little trouble with it. I have no experience with the 701s, but I hear they are kinda power hungry.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

kagelou said:


> I am planning to get the E7 for my Cowon J3, but would it be able to power the AKG K701? I understand that the K701 requires quite a bit of juice, but would the E7 be sufficient? Thank you~




No, it can't. Unless you max out the E7 and use EQ 3 (which completely changes the sound of the K701), you will find the K701 to sound dull, lifeless, and thin. Personal experience. Add the E9 to power the K701 and bring it to life.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Quote: 





kagelou said:


> Exactly what I wanted to hear^^
> So, I've heard people can get the combo at a lower price, but where exactly could I get it, and how low would the price go down to? I think the normal price together would be $100 + $130 = $230?
> I just saw a banner on the right side about the combo lol
> Is this a good place to buy, or do you recommend somewhere else? http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-desktop-headphone-amplifier-black-p-42.html?gclid=CJXcxq21iagCFUvd4Aod6Fq8DA


 


   

 Micca is where I've bought a few FiiO products. They're reputable and reliable. Buy it there.


----------



## Kagelou

I see. I am extremely leaning towards the E7+E9+K701 combo right now, thank you for the advice.
  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  ok, thank you for the confirmation. I will buy it from that site once I decide to get them.
  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Micca is where I've bought a few FiiO products. They're reputable and reliable. Buy it there.


 


  Thank you guys for all the help! I will most likely create another thread specifically for the K701 once I get enough money to buy the 701 and amps! Thanks again^^


----------



## ddr

morbidtoaster said:


> Well the Arrow won't really compare with the E9 as it is a desk amp (I mean I guess I could compare sound, but it's still kind of an off base comparison). My E7 is mainly for use as the DAC at home now (docked in the E9), replaced by the Arrow. The Arrow is an amazing amp, and I love it. I would definitely class it above the E7, but it's also $200 MORE than the E7. I talk up the E7 so much because it is such a good amp for the price, and it's a gateway into much bigger things (ie. the E9). It always gets my recommendation for someone that's just starting off with this hobby.




i was saving up for the arrow but now it's flat out $300 with no DAC capabilities. It came out to be around $300 with the usb-dac cable before ... so now.... the arrow is more like twice the price of the E7+E9. i wouldn't compare the arrow to the E7 alone (in my case). it's mainly a home rig but i do like the option for portability once in a while.



mangamonster said:


> I own both setups and both have their pros and cons. I would say that if I were to pick one or the other, it would be the Arrow, based on portability. What the 3g lacks when compared to the e7/e9 is the energy and authority that is immediately present...it made my jaw drop the first time I heard the e7/e9. I didn't think it was possible to get that type of sound quality from this $200 combo. But, the Arrow has crossfeed and bass boost in addition to its wonderful sound signature...wow, just buy them both!




thnx for your input. i just realized i've been watching your youtube channel and your videos are great!


----------



## mangamonster

Quote: 





ddr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ha! I'm glad to hear that and thanks again for watching!!


----------



## MorbidToaster

The Arrow is definitely a portable amp. No DAC, just sound. I got mine mainly for the form factor (although, of course it was an upgrade from my E7). It's nice and thin, and tall. I'm actually going to find a belt case for the Arrow + J3 soon.
   
  It's a nice, thin setup with a ton of power, but it's not really practical for home use. Being out and about quite a bit, I needed to split up my home and portable set ups to get the best listening experience.
  
  Quote: 





ddr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Quote: 





mangamonster said:


> Ha! I'm glad to hear that and thanks again for watching!!


 


   

 I am also a huge fan of your reviews. Some of my favorite one out there. Excellent quality (sound & video), and your music choices are the best. Love it. EDIT: Watching your BitHead review now (which has an amazing song in the background, by the way, your best choice yet, the first one. lol)


----------



## mangamonster

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I am also a huge fan of your reviews. Some of my favorite one out there. Excellent quality (sound & video), and your music choices are the best. Love it. EDIT: Watching your BitHead review now (which has an amazing song in the background, by the way, your best choice yet, the first one. lol)


 

 Thanks, man! I truly appreciate that and I'm constantly trying to improve my reviews for you guys!  I want to expand my video reviews with some "how-to" videos as I get a ton of help questions, and I have a really cool series of videos that I am toying with, called "Audio Trip", sort of a play on words, but it involves me going out to local audio events and venues and shooting a short film on the experience. Should be a lot of fun 
   
  Again, thanks for the warm comments!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You deserve it. You have a very professional quality in your reviews. Keep em coming!


----------



## ddr

morbidtoaster said:


> The Arrow is definitely a portable amp. No DAC, just sound. I got mine mainly for the form factor (although, of course it was an upgrade from my E7). It's nice and thin, and tall. I'm actually going to find a belt case for the Arrow + J3 soon.
> 
> It's a nice, thin setup with a ton of power, but it's not really practical for home use. Being out and about quite a bit, I needed to split up my home and portable set ups to get the best listening experience.




how is the arrow not suitable for home use?

so putting the portability aside and speaking strictly about sound, how does the E7+E9 compare to the arrow? it's extremely hard to find comparisons with the arrow ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Quote: 





ddr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   

 It blows away the E7, but you can't really compare it to the E9. The E9 has tons more power because it's a desktop amp. I'd take the E9 over the Arrow at home anyday...It's not practical for home use IMO because it doesn't have the power of a desktop amp, and no DAC...


----------



## ddr

ok thank you. i'll steer more towards the e7/e9 combo for my needs i guess.


----------



## matto

how does the Fiio e7 pair up with lets say MD's, um3x or HD-25s? or M50s?


----------



## Rambaud

Quote: 





kagelou said:


> I am planning to get the E7 for my Cowon J3, but would it be able to power the AKG K701? I understand that the K701 requires quite a bit of juice, but would the E7 be sufficient? Thank you~


 


  I have the AKG K702 which AFAIK are the same to drive as the K701. My E7 has no problem with the K702 via a LOD on my iPod.
   
  The E7 is even better partnered with the E9.


----------



## definistrated29

Nice review. I picked up a used icon mobile and I'm loving it.


----------



## Deathwish238

Anymore insight on the E7 vs T3?


----------

